# Music Questionnaire



## MusCog (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm carrying out some research on music and emotion. If anyone has 15 minutes to spare, could you listen to these music clips (mostly film music) and rate them for their emotional content? There is an option to enter a prize draw for a £30 amazon voucher at the end. Many thanks! 
https://www.psytoolkit.org/cgi-bin/psy2.4.0/survey?s=V6jYy


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Don't believe you.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i did it it was nice and ok


----------

